# fan, portable aircon unir, sat nav



## Clarkey (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok people, you can ask my wife and yes I am disorganized and today I need to buy Europe say nav, a couple of fans and was tempted spend say a 200 quid portable Aircon unit for Ehu only.

I have to buy them today 30 june.

Sat nav, tom tom only, internet purchase fine, need new. Anyone tested the new mh version.

Fans will be Argos jobs unless someone posts something v different, again Ehu so just to move air.

Portable unit is hardest, as need low consumption as have 6 amps I. Italy, tempted with coolmycamper but can't find a independent review, but recognise its more suitable but more money. Seen threads on here suggesting a small household unit will do the job but quite old posts and I kinda need- buy this it works reccomendations.

As you appreciate time is issue, rather than cost.

Look forward to suggestions.

C. Credit card flexing at the ready.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Pm'd you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DIY air con, works for 12v or mains.
Much more caution needed with mains fans due to presence of water.

Ingredients:-

1 x fan
1x cardboard box
2 x cake cooling rack to suit size of box/fan
2 x T towels

Method:-

1, Cut hole in opposite sides of box to size of fan diameter.
2, wedge fan in box.
3, wedge racks between fan and box
4, dampen T towels. (make sure not dripping, just damp)
5, drape T towels between box and rack 1 in front 1 behind fan.
6, fix drink.
7, turn fan on and chill, you have just made an evaporative air con unit.

Cardboard boxes are so useful, you can even make food in them.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is our mains van fan. It's very effective, about 14 inches diameter, quiet and, the reason we bought it, compact on a work top. - no stem or heavy base so it is quite light. It came from B&Q- their own brand.

It sits permanently on the worktop in hot weather and, when we're on the move, it is attached to the shelf by a velcro strap.

If you're going to be off mains then I can also thoroughly recommend an Endless Breeze 12v fan but that will have to come from the USA though took less than a week.

G

Edit: This is the Argos version: B&Q don't seem to have them any more.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4250090.htm


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We bought an O2 Cool fan off e-bay

Works off batteries, mains or you can buy an adapter to plug it into a 12v socket.

We've trialed it a few times and it seems better than the mains one we have in the house.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No one up for a spot of DIY then    

Obviously way too much disposable income :wink: :wink: er indoors would love it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No one up for a spot of DIY then
> 
> Obviously way too much disposable income :wink: :wink: er indoors would love it.


We get the same effect by draping wet towels over the (open) windows and turning on the fan. Does away with the need to get a new cardboard box everyday because the old one has gone soggy !

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They don't get soggy if you wring them out properly, they want to be damp not wet or air won't go through them, so the box stays fine, but you could always use a small collapsible plastic crate too, that'd be better still.

We have a proper one at home, it only uses 100watts, but it does a very good job, s long as it's kept topped up with water for the bale of hay inside it.


----------



## Kindog (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, I have the TomTom 1005 Live which I have found to be very good, I am trying to find out about the MH version hoping the software might be compatible with the 1005 live, but not holding out much hope knowing TomTom.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kindog said:


> Hi, I have the TomTom 1005 Live which I have found to be very good, I am trying to find out about the MH version hoping the software might be compatible with the 1005 live, but not holding out much hope knowing TomTom.


You're a bit off topic


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Kindog said:


> Hi, I have the TomTom 1005 Live which I have found to be very good, I am trying to find out about the MH version hoping the software might be compatible with the 1005 live, but not holding out much hope knowing TomTom.


At the moment you cannot buy the MH software/maps to put on your 1005 live. The GO LIVE Camper & Caravan is essentially an overpriced 1005 with extras.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kindog said:


> Hi, I have the TomTom 1005 Live which I have found to be very good, I am trying to find out about the MH version hoping the software might be compatible with the 1005 live, but not holding out much hope knowing TomTom.


You're a bit off topic   Unless Tom Tom has started doing air conditioning units.

There must be a joke there somewhere, Oh yeah I know.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Kindog said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have the TomTom 1005 Live which I have found to be very good, I am trying to find out about the MH version hoping the software might be compatible with the 1005 live, but not holding out much hope knowing TomTom.
> ...


Just a bit off topic, but the Op asked about Tomtom sat navs. 8) 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blobsta said:


> Kindog said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have the TomTom 1005 Live which I have found to be very good, I am trying to find out about the MH version hoping the software might be compatible with the 1005 live, but not holding out much hope knowing TomTom.
> ...


What have you two been drinking :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So he did, my mistake


----------



## Kindog (Sep 29, 2011)

Visit to Specsaver':wink:')


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't you be coming up ere with ya posh southern ways and fancy icons lad/ladette ((':roll:')) ((':roll:')) ((':roll:'))


----------



## Clarkey (Feb 14, 2006)

Blobs Ta for pm need new and credit card payment so gone amazon.

I am a complete DIY nightmare father in law is the proper man who pops round to see kids and ends up refitting blinds I put up which fell down.

Argos fan review was noisy and 18 inches, plus not as bothered buying that now got Aircon but will def consider a 12v option as no cab air con.

New tom tt 1005 on order

and also coolmycamper order placed, so will see how good there service is, although much more than portable, the stats, spec. Storage options and elec usage just make sense.

So under 2 weeks to get the fan, set up the nav, set up the air con, git the new window and fit it, need wind break, sun loungers, table / chairs, a spanner, to switch gas bottle, mallet and test the awning.

Worst bit new speedos, gotta love French pool rules but sadly I am no skinny jimmy infact waist has overtaken age.!!

Skint C.


----------

